# MS Surface Pro 6: Reichen 8GB



## oliver.tonn (30 August 2019)

OK, für jemanden der eigentlich auch ITK-Artikel verkauft ist die Frage zwar etwas peinlich, aber ich habe seit 10 Jahren fast nur mit SPSen zu tun.
Unsere Große möchte fürs Studium ein MS Surface mit i7 haben, leider gibt es den mit 256GB SSD wohl nur mit 8GB Ram in Schwarz (Muss sehr wichtig sein). Hat einer Erfahrung ob 8GB reichen?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ChristophD (31 August 2019)

hi,

kommt drauf an was sie studiert .
rein für office und web wird es reichen.
Ich habe das Asus Transformer pro mit 16 GB die braucht es schon öfters.
Kannst du nicht das 512GB Modell nehmen? das hat dann 16 GB RAM.
Weil 256GB sind nicht viel und wechseln geht bei den Geräten nicht wirklicn.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## hucki (31 August 2019)

Hab' das Surface Pro 3 mit I7 und 8GB RAM.
Darauf arbeite ich manchmal gleichzeitig mit CAD, EPlan und TIA und erst bei ner 2. TIA-Instanz merke ich jetzt mit V15.1 leichte Einschränkungen (Stocken).
Allerdings bearbeite ich mit TIA auch nur kleinere Anlagen.

Was schlimmer ist: 500GB Festplatte sind insbesondere durch die CAD-Daten chronisch zu wenig und die Tastatur hat wohl nach 4-5 Jahren (teilweise Gießerei-Umfeld) bereits ihr Lebensende erreicht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 August 2019)

@hucki, Wahnsinn, das alles auf einem 12"-Gerät? Das würde meinen Emotionen nicht lange standhalten.

@Oliver, das Gerät gibt es aber auch mit 16GB in schwarz. Ok, nur mit 512GB SSD.


----------



## hucki (31 August 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> @hucki, Wahnsinn, das alles auf einem 12"-Gerät? Das würde meinen Emotionen nicht lange standhalten.


Und das auch noch bei 100% Bildschirmskalierung, weil WinCC ja sonst bei größeren Skalierungen nicht mehr klar kommt.
Die kleine Schrift ist dafür auch eine Art Know-How-Schutz.


Ist aber "nur" für unterwegs und Zuhause, auch wenn das bestimmt der größere Bedarf ist.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2019)

Zum Studiengang. Sie möchte studieren wie bekloppt ihre Eltern sind.  *ROFL*
Sprich Psychologie, aber neben Office nutzen die ja auch noch andere Programme.


----------



## Ralle (1 September 2019)

Eh, das paßt ja 
Unsere hat ein Jahr lang ein 8 Jahre altest 13" MBPro 8GB 500GB, genutzt, alles gut. Nun muß mal gewechselt werden, aber es bleibt bei Apple, wohl 8GB 1TB.
Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei deiner Tochter ist, unsere hat ein Officepaket (5€/Jahr) von der Uni, das es auch für den Mac gibt. Außerdem diverse Statistik-Programme (auch Mac oder Windows), die Psychologen müssen halbe Mathematiker sein. 
Ich hab mal gefragt,ca. 80% der Studenten hätten ein Apple-Gerät (staun). Über die Qualität des Surface kann ich nichts sagen, das kann man ja z.B. in der ct nachlesen, wird aber ganz sicher auch nicht schlecht sein.

PS: 256GB halte ich für zu wenig, definitiv.


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Zum Studiengang. Sie möchte studieren wie bekloppt ihre Eltern sind.  *ROFL*
> Sprich Psychologie, aber neben Office nutzen die ja auch noch andere Programme.



Kauf ihr ein MacBook.
Psychologie und Windows ... Das passt nicht zusammen


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 September 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Psychologie und Windows ... Das passt nicht zusammen


Doch, der Wahnsinn hat einen Namen. 
Allerdings möchte Sie kein MacBook, sondern explizit das Surface.


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Doch, der Wahnsinn hat einen Namen.
> Allerdings möchte Sie kein MacBook, sondern explizit das Surface.


Das Surface ist schon ein schönes Gerät.
Die 8GB reichen auch. Ich denk auch, dass die SSD reicht.
Man muss ja nicht zum Datenjunkie werden.
Außerdem gibt es in der Zwischenzeit interessante NAS mit SSD und WLAN


----------

